# Kindle Light Face Off: Belkin eBook Light vs. Octovo Solis



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

From Laptop Magazine:

http://blog.laptopmag.com/kindle-light-face-off-belkin-ebook-light-vs-octovo-solis


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting this review Tom.  It looks like both of these lights will be added to the accessories that will work with our K2s but not the K3s, since the K3's width is smaller.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Seems like a lot of members like their Octovo Solis lights. I'm in the market for a light. Thanks for the link.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

They should have posted pictures of the lights side by side in the dark. In my experience, not all LED lights are created equal. My Octovo Solis has one bulb but it is way brighter than the other lights I owned that had 2 or 3 bulbs. For me, those bendable lights always throw glare onto the screen. The Solis is mounted at a 15 degree angle at the top. No glare at all and it lights all the way to the bottom of the page with a lot of light.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> They should have posted pictures of the lights side by side in the dark. In my experience, not all LED lights are created equal. My Octovo Solis has one bulb but it is way brighter than the other lights I owned that had 2 or 3 bulbs. For me, those bendable lights always throws glare onto the screen. The Solis is mounted at a 15 degree angle at the top. No glare at all and lights all the way to the bottom with a lot of light. I've posted pics of mine here before in the dark.


Yes. I remember that post. That's why I'm leaning toward the Octovo Solis.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

kindle2luvr said:


> Thanks for posting this review Tom. It looks like both of these lights will be added to the accessories that will work with our K2s but not the K3s, since the K3's width is smaller.


I'm hoping a layer or two of the gorilla foam tape on the inside latch of the octovo will solve the width problem. We shall see...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I LOVE my Octovo light! I have tried many lights for my K2 and it is the best for me. I'm hoping it will work great with the K3 with just some minor adjustments. It puts out the best light (more of a warm tone than a bright white) and doesn't create a glare. Battery lasts a long time as well.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

StarGazer said:


> I'm hoping a layer or two of the gorilla foam tape on the inside latch of the octovo will solve the width problem. We shall see...


Same here!!! I REALLY hope that works, I absolutely love that light and don't want any other.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay... you guys have me there... what is gorilla foam tape?  Is it foam tape that's sticky on both sides?  Where can I buy it?  I really like my Octovo light also and will be modifying as needed, but I would like to do as little to it as possible (not the best when it comes to modifications  ).


----------

